# Tivo Stream loading...



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

Just bought a tivo stream 4k and the tivo stream app takes over 2 minutes to load. Is this normal?


----------



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

No, not really. Do you know what kind of speeds you’re getting at the TiVo Stream?


----------



## gregftlaud (Jun 16, 2004)

Around 300mb/sec.. I was reading some threads on the youtube app---uninstalled it and that fixed my tivo stream app load problem.


----------

